# Halloween 2012 has been cancelled



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I just received word this morning that in spite of the rescheduling of Halloween to today by the Governor of the state, my town has decided to cancel Halloween all together for safety reasons. 

It's been a long few weeks. The castle is built and ready, the cemetery looks wonderful. Everyone worked hard to pull it all together. We were out all during Hurricane Sandy watching over it. I'm proud to say we didn't really need to. Other than one interior door that had to be zip tied shut during the winds, and many loosened scene setters, it withstood half a dozen blows from falling 5" limbs, gale force winds and driven rains.

The town is still in a mess with half fallen trees and power lines down. Gaping holes where sidewalks used to be, street lights still out, and thousands of homes without power. But you know what, we were lucky. No one at the haunt was hurt, we still had power throughout, and we gained a lot of knowledge just getting through it all.

When I think about the police officer who suffered a broken neck out in the storm, the cancelling of Halloween for the children's safety is a small small price to pay.

Thank you to the team of Transylwaynia for making this one of the best Halloweens ever.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am humbled by your response to the hand you were dealt this year, by Sandy, and things out of your control. Your perspective is one I think we can all learn from and try to pattern ourselves by. You are grateful, where others of us may whine and complain; once again you show me the kind of haunter I want to some day be.  Your heart is pure.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

ditto what Pumpkin5 said.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ken, I'm glad to know that you and your family are safe and your magnificent castle survived. 

Halloween here was rescheduled twice already. It was (Is?) supposed to be tonight but there is a ton of confusion. I have a feeling that Halloween will be cancelled here too as there are still 4 broken telephone poles on my little street. Tons of wires down. I too took everything down and set it back up in the hopes of salvaging something of the season. 

In the end I'm just glad to know that everyone is safe.

We still don't have power. Took an Ice cold shower this morning just to rinse off. Honestly I'm just looking forward to the official word as to the fate of halloween in our town. 

On a Side note, I almost feel a duty to provide a pleasant distraction for the kids if halloween happens. I'll leave everything up until we get a final decidion from the town.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am sorry it was cancelled, but you have such a wonderful outlook on it. Next year will just be even better!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's sad knowing how much work and heart so many people put into their haunts only to see the big day get so seriously detoured or cancelled by the weather. That said, I'm happy every time one of the many friends I've made here checks in to say they are safe and able to carry on for next year.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

My town claims they're only hosting a trunk or treat because of down wires, but everyone in my neighborhood has been putting their decorations back up for today and getting ready for actual trick or treating tonight. We didn't get hit bad around here and everyone is ready to celebrate.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you folks that are having to cancel Halloween. And for some, this has been the second year in a row. I commend you Vlad, for your take on the situation. I hadn't heard about the police officer. It's to bad there wasn't some way to run your haunt as an venue where people could donate money for the officer that was hurt. My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

niblique71 said:


> In the end I'm just glad to know that everyone is safe.
> 
> On a Side note, I almost feel a duty to provide a pleasant distraction for the kids if halloween happens. I'll leave everything up until we get a final decidion from the town.


niblique - I think that's the bottom line right there, that everyone is safe. 



Vlad said:


> I just received word this morning that in spite of the rescheduling of Halloween to today by the Governor of the state, my town has decided to cancel Halloween all together for safety reasons.
> 
> It's been a long few weeks. The castle is built and ready, the cemetery looks wonderful. Everyone worked hard to pull it all together. We were out all during Hurricane Sandy watching over it. I'm proud to say we didn't really need to. Other than one interior door that had to be zip tied shut during the winds, and many loosened scene setters, it withstood half a dozen blows from falling 5" limbs, gale force winds and driven rains.
> 
> The town is still in a mess with half fallen trees and power lines down. Gaping holes where sidewalks used to be, street lights still out, and thousands of homes without power. But you know what, we were lucky. No one at the haunt was hurt, we still had power throughout, and we gained a lot of knowledge just getting through it all.


Vlad - Glad to hear that you and yours survived with minimal damage.

Mother nature owes alot of us BIG TIME! We all better have a warm balmy week leading up to and the day of Halloween next year!


----------



## I.Heart.Halloween (Nov 5, 2012)

a season without halloween is like brownies without chocolate ... just not right


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ken my heart goes out to you, your family, friends and neighbors. You have been such a kind and helpful friend here and your current outlook just solidifies what we already know... you are a really great guy!

I will continue my prayers for all my friends and everyone who has been so sadly affected by Sandy.
Other than my donation to Red Cross, I wish there was something more I could do. 
Big hugs and God bless.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Vlad, I'm glad to hear you're all safe and sound and that your haunt weathered the storm. I'm sorry to hear Halloween has been canceled for you, but safety must override entertainment and I truly admire your perspective on the cancellation. I hope the injured officer is able to recover from his neck injury. 

May next year bring you perfect weather for Halloween.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Vlad - Sorry to hear about Halloween being cancelled in your area. I do commend you for your outlook on this situation. Safety should always be first and I hope the officer will have a swift recovery.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Who else could I express my feelings to except you all. The most unfortunate thing here in town was the injury to the police officer. Nothing else matters compared to that. Still no word on his chances of recovery, and to what extent that may be possible. 

Another unfortunate side effect to this storm is that now with two back to back years of disaster weather exactly on Halloween, "Trunk or Treat" has been able to rear it's ugly head and make a foothold. There has even been talk by the Chief of police that he'd like to see Halloween door to door TOTing banned in favor of it. Let's hope it doesn't come to that..................


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Another unfortunate side effect to this storm is that now with two back to back years of disaster weather exactly on Halloween, "Trunk or Treat" has been able to rear it's ugly head and make a foothold. There has even been talk by the Chief of police that he'd like to see Halloween door to door TOTing banned in favor of it. Let's hope it doesn't come to that..................


That is one of the things that I was definitely concerned about because parents don't want to be bothered driving their kids around the neighborhood. I'm sure they are finding it much easier just dropping their kids off in one location to go trick or treating. Anyway let us hope for the best!!!!


----------

